# Got thrown out of Bath Racecourse agility show, why?



## busterandlulu (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi guys

Went down to do a car boot at Bath Racecourse today and before we done the car boot we noticed an agility show going on in the main entrance of Bath Racecourse so we thought after the car boot, as I wanna get Lulu into agility and have never seen it in person before we'd go have a quick look.

So off we went to do our car boot sale, a few hour later went back to the agility show. There were no stewards or anything on the gates so we just parked up, got the kids out and went in. We also had our pup Buster with us. He is 9 weeks.

Now this was the problem, well according to a lady inside who approached us.
Now she came upto us, asked us Buster's age to which I replied 9 weeks. She said he needed to be over 4 months. To which I obviously replied. He's not competing, he is vaccinated. What is the problem? Bear in mind he was in my arms most of the time too as he doesn't always walk.
She basically didn't give me any valid reason but just said "its an official kennel club show" Well I just checked various kennel club resources. It does indeed say dogs under 4 months are not allowed to enter, but as I said, he wasn't running, we were just there to get a feel for dog agility.

Then I said, well there are no signs or stewards saying this anywhere and she said. "Well its a private thing and we all know". Snotty cow! And it certainly didn't look private, there were loads of people there walking around, noone else looked at us dodgy, in fact some came up to say how cute Buster was and ask his age and never said anything wrong with it.

She was an official there, had a clipboard and some sort of logo which I didn't catch on her top. So we just left. One woman did come up to us and say that there was another entrance where that woman doesn't go by to which I thanked her, she was really friendly. But I didn't chance it in case it caused any fuss. I didn't wanna cause a fuss, just wanted to see some people doing agility for the first time in my life.

So whats going on? If they really aren't allowed on site for whatever reason I don't mind. I would just rather the woman actually said what that reason was.

All I know is I came away from my first look at dog agility and the competitions and people involved and all I can say is. Snobby bunch of gits! If they're all like that I don't think I'll even get involved.
A real let down.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

You have to apply to bring your dog as NFC (Not For Competition)


----------



## busterandlulu (Jun 20, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> You have to apply to bring your dog as NFC (Not For Competition)


Oh I see. Well thats no problem. Thats all she had to say, lol.

So if you bring a dog to a dog show that aint entering, just spectating then he still gotta be registered.

It was an in passing thing so if I go to one again I'll go without the dog.
I assume spectators are allowed?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, spectators are allowed, but all dogs need to be registered. She should have told you that.


----------



## busterandlulu (Jun 20, 2010)

Ah cool. Well thats no problem then. Thanks. I'll leave the dogs at home if I go to spectate for now


----------

